# WOC: MAC Prep & Prime Natural Radiance



## luvlydee (Jun 22, 2012)

*Prep & Prime Natural Radiance*​  	August 16th​  	A gel emulsion that primes skin for makeup application with benefits that specifically cater to oily and combination skin.​  	ideal for darker skin tones!!​ ​  *[info by paparazziboy]*​


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm actually interested in what this is all about. Maybe it will give me glowing skin while controlling my oils?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 23, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I'm actually interested in what this is all about. Maybe it will give me glowing skin while controlling my oils?


  	Ditto!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm interested and will be grabbing a sample when this is released!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmmm...

  	I have super oily skin so this sounds promising.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 2, 2012)

i have darker, combination skin so maybe this will be right up my alley.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jul 6, 2012)

It's gorgeous, but I don't think it's a product that drier skin can't benefit from. The consistency and finish is muvh like a serum- not dry to the touch, but not adding any additional oils.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 13, 2012)

Its about time MAC has a primer catering to oily skin and darker skin alike! Now I can use my P+P Face Protect SPF50 for summer/daytime, and Natural Radiance can be for Photos/Night/etc. I'm excited for both myself and for my kit.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a sample of this at the store. So far so good!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to try this. I'll try to snag a sample.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this only good to use if you wear foundation or powder?


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Aug 15, 2012)

MACJunkie85 said:


> I got a sample of this at the store. So far so good!


  Be sure to update us in a few days. So far I can't find a review anywhere.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I wore this under a powder. I only needed to blot once. Tomorrow I will wear it under MM or Mat Velvet. I will update tomorrow!


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 15, 2012)

MACJunkie85 said:


> Today I wore this under a powder. I only needed to blot once. Tomorrow I will wear it under MM or Mat Velvet. I will update tomorrow!


  Wow only blotted once!?! I need to go get a sample and see if it can control my oily skin.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am just going to go ahead and buy it.....we shall see. I really do not like the original prep and prime so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 16, 2012)

It is 10:38 am and I put on my foundation at 6:15 this morning. I am wearing MM. My t-zone is starting to shine.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 16, 2012)

So it is the end of my workday. I had to blot 3x today. Not bad! I have really oily skin so that is good for me. Get a sample and see how you like it!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I wish I was near a MAC so I could get a sample. I hate looking all greasy and shiny. I'm definitely not as bad as I used to be since I took Accutane a few years ago, but I still glow in the not good way.


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 16, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the report. I wish I was near a MAC so I could get a sample. I hate looking all greasy and shiny. I'm definitely not as bad as I used to be since I took Accutane a few years ago, but I still glow in the not good way.


	I took it too! Plus I do peels so that helps too.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 16, 2012)

Igrabbed a sample today, and I can't wait to try it in the morning.  I am going to wear it under my sample of UD Naked Skin  I find it interesting that it was an light yellow color instead of white.  Very different than usual primers.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 16, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> I took it too! Plus I do peels so that helps too.


  I need to do peels. My skin is very oily and acne prone!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't realize peels helped. Do you do them at home or do you see a professional? My friend happened to call today and told me about a new spa in our town owned by an AA woman. Now I may I have a reason to go and help her business out.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like this product. I have enough to test for a few more days. It. Worked pretty well under the Chanel Perfection Lumiere I wear


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 19, 2012)

Peels work great for me.  I honestly feel that it helped me to even the marks on my back  to where I can now wear backless stuff, evens my legs, and of course my face. Before peels and accutane I wore foundation more often, but now I wear it because I like it. I do my own peels because having someone else do it is too much $$$.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 20, 2012)

After testing this for a few days, I'm sold. I will buy the full size of this primer.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, what is the primer doing for everyone? Controlling oil? Providing radiance? Hydrating?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 21, 2012)

La Dolce Diva said:


> It's gorgeous, but I don't think it's a product that drier skin can't benefit from. The consistency and finish is muvh like a serum- not dry to the touch, but not adding any additional oils.


  	Your right. In July, I was at the MAC Counter and the MUA was telling me about it; it's for oily skin.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 21, 2012)

Meant to add to my previous post...I'm going to have to try it asap.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 21, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> Peels work great for me. I honestly feel that it helped me to even the marks on my back from caned to where I can now wear backless stuff, evens my legs, and of course my face. Before peels andaccutane Iswore foundation more often, but now I wear it because I like it. I do my own peels because having someone else do it is too much $$$.


  	How do you apply to your own back? You must be one of those beautifully made-up women in Cirque du Soleil lol! Actually, I was just talking today about how Accutane cleared up my back so all the marks could heal up. It is so dramatically different that I can wear tanks and strapless stuff that I wouldn't dare wear before. It sucked b/c I was in the best shape of my life, but had to cover up. I don't really need to wear foundation now either and it is great.


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 21, 2012)

MissTT said:


> How do you apply to your own back? You must be one of those beautifully made-up women in Cirque du Soleil lol! Actually, I was just talking today about how Accutane cleared up my back so all the marks could heal up. It is so dramatically different that I can wear tanks and strapless stuff that I wouldn't dare wear before. It sucked b/c I was in the best shape of my life, but had to cover up. I don't really need to wear foundation now either and it is great.


  	LOL! I'm tall and have long skinny arms so it's not a problem for me. Half the time though I had a friend or my roommate do it for me.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 24, 2012)

Works pretty well.  I got an ample sample and I don't need to haul it yet.  I want to see how it works in the cooler months.  Cause even though I am oily, I get dry spots.   It works well with my Chanel.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 25, 2012)

I got a sample but haven't tried it yet. I wanted to know if it could be used by itself without applying foundation or powder. I was told by the MUA that you shouldn't wear it alone. Its main purpose is to be a primer and it is meant to have something else applied over it. It will help your foundation and powder last longer without making your skin oily and should give you nice a glow.

  	I don't wear foundation or powder on a regular basis. I do have an oily T-Zone, so I'm curious how it will work for me when I do try it.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got a sample but haven't tried it yet. I wanted to know if it could be used by itself without applying foundation or powder. I was told by the MUA that you shouldn't wear it alone. Its main purpose is to be a primer and it is meant to have something else applied over it. It will help your foundation and powder last longer without making your skin oily and should give you nice a glow.
> 
> I don't wear foundation or powder on a regular basis. I do have an oily T-Zone, so I'm curious how it will work for me when I do try it.


  	I wore it alone on a day where i was just going to target... other than knowing its a product that would work well on browner skin when primer, i really didin't think more about it.   i put a little blush on.  i don't see why wearing it alone would be a problem. its yellow toned, so it soesn't show up white on the face, its also lotion like and not powdery like some primers can feel.  hmmmm. i wonder why they said that. I mean it is a primer, but it stands well on its own.

  	i pulled this from temptalia, 
  	... silky gel emulsion *hydrates *and primes to improve the application of foundation or powder. Contains rosemary and barley extracts, as well as *long-term oil controlling ingredients*, laminaria extract and silica. Chestnut and white willow bark extracts *retexturize and smooth skin*. Tangerine peel extract and vitamins E and C protect with antioxidants, a*s caffeine calms and reduces redness*. Golden light *illuminating pearl powders reflect for optic brightening*

  	sounds like basic skin care to me! lol 

  	I would do ahead and try it alone.  it can't hurt.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I wore it alone on a day where i was just going to target... other than knowing its a product that would work well on browner skin when primer, i really didin't think more about it.   i put a little blush on.  i don't see why wearing it alone would be a problem. its yellow toned, so it soesn't show up white on the face, its also lotion like and not powdery like some primers can feel.  hmmmm. i wonder why they said that. I mean it is a primer, but it stands well on its own.
> 
> i pulled this from temptalia,
> ... silky gel emulsion *hydrates *and primes to improve the application of foundation or powder. Contains rosemary and barley extracts, as well as *long-term oil controlling ingredients*, laminaria extract and silica. Chestnut and white willow bark extracts *retexturize and smooth skin*. Tangerine peel extract and vitamins E and C protect with antioxidants, a*s caffeine calms and reduces redness*. Golden light *illuminating pearl powders reflect for optic brightening*
> ...


	You're right, it's worth trying. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope this product does well across the world  cause if not, its on the chopping block and I hate committing to something thats going to go because of lack of response.  there are barely any reviews on it on the web.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I didn't realize peels helped. Do you do them at home or do you see a professional? My friend happened to call today and told me about a new spa in our town owned by an AA woman. Now I may I have a reason to go and help her business out.


  	  you can do some of them at home. Peels are exfoliators.  the one i like is Ren's Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask.  Put it on for 10 minutes and rinse.   Instant glow!   and it improves the skin's texture and condition and cuts down on the oil a bit.   Since it refines poor size by cleaning them up, less oil will come out.  It doesn't totally get rid of it, but it helps control it.  here's a review  http://www.temptalia.com/ren-glycolactic-skin-renewal-peel-mask-photos-review


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2012)

I fogot to add in my last post,  the name of the Ren product changed to 
 [h=1]Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask     its available at sephora[/h]


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought it yesterday. My makeup lasted today from 7:30 am until 2:00 pm with no touch ups. Not bad for me because usually by noon my makeup is non existent. I'll try it again when I go back to work on Tuesday and see how it goes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

what are the full ingredients? Does it contain silicones?  Anyone prone to breakouts have any problems?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> what are the full ingredients? Does it contain silicones?  Anyone prone to breakouts have any problems?


  It works fine or me.  I am going to a counter today, let me see if I can snag a look at the package  and get some of the ingredients.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am finally getting around to testing my bottle out today. So far so good...I really loved the application, its a nice gel consistency which my skin likes. The original prep and prime made me feel dry so I am really liking how this prepared my skin for foundation. Let's see how it works on my oiliness throughout the day....


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am finally getting around to testing my bottle out today. So far so good...I really loved the application, its a nice gel consistency which my skin likes. The original prep and prime made me feel dry so I am really liking how this prepared my skin for foundation. Let's see how it works on my oiliness throughout the day....


 
  	Please let me know how you like it.  I think I may purchase it for my extremely oily skin.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovey99 said:


> Please let me know how you like it.  I think I may purchase it for my extremely oily skin.


  	i love it!   get a sample if you can.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you SS! Now I wonder if it has glycerin in it.   but I am going to check it out.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 1, 2012)

So I wanted to give it a true test...I did not blot my skin all day and I have a little bit of oiliness but nothing compared to what I usually have. My skin is still glowing as well. I will give it a few more days to make sure my skin responds well but if I had to go off of today, this is for sure my new primer.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 2, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I wanted to give it a true test...I did not blot my skin all day and I have a little bit of oiliness but nothing compared to what I usually have. My skin is still glowing as well. I will give it a few more days to make sure my skin responds well but if I had to go off of today, this is for sure my new primer.


	I am headed to the mall go pick it up based on your review.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovey99 said:


> I am headed to the mall go pick it up based on your review.


  	I hope you like it!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you SS! Now I wonder if it has glycerin in it.   but I am going to check it out.


  	 i don't remeber seeing that.  doesn't feel like glycerin is in there.  its very gel like


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 4, 2012)

sss215 said:


> i don't remeber seeing that.  doesn't feel like glycerin is in there.  its very gel like


	Glycerin is on the ingredients list.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 4, 2012)

This is sounding promising. I'm so excited. I wish I had a MAC near me so I could get a sample. I'll probably try it when I run out of my MUFE HD primer.

  	btw thanks for the info sss215!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the ingredients got them in an email from MAC   Prep + Prime Natural Radiance:  INGREDIENTS: WATER\AQUA\EAU [] GLYCERIN [] CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE  [] HYDROGENATED POLYISOBUTENE [] PROPANEDIOL [] TRIDECYL TRIMELLITATE [] CETEARYL ALCOHOL [] TOCOPHERYL ACETATE [] SODIUM HYALURONATE [] LECITHIN [] SQUALANE [] LAMINARIA SACCHARINA EXTRACT [] ROSMARINUS OFFICINALIS  (ROSEMARY) LEAF EXTRACT [] HORDEUM DISTICHON (BARLEY) EXTRACT\EXTRAIT  D'ORGE A DEUX RANGS [] HORDEUM VULGARE (BARLEY) EXTRACT\EXTRAIT D'ORGE  [] CASTANEA SATIVA (CHESTNUT) SEED EXTRACT [] PHELLODENDRON AMURENSE  BARK EXTRACT [] SALIX ALBA (WILLOW) BARK EXTRACT [] TRITICUM VULGARE  (WHEAT) GERM EXTRACT [] CITRUS RETICULATA (TANGERINE) PEEL EXTRACT []  BUTYROSPERMUM PARKII (SHEA BUTTER) [] ETHYLHEXYLGLYCERIN [] CAFFEINE []  CHOLESTEROL [] SODIUM PCA [] BETAINE [] TREHALOSE []  PHYTOSTERYL/OCTYLDODECYL LAUROYL GLUTAMATE [] METHYL GLUCETH-20 []  NEOPENTYL GLYCOL DIETHYLHEXANOATE [] BUTYL AVOCADATE [] POTASSIUM  PALMITOYL HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN [] ERGOTHIONEINE [] CETEARYL  GLUCOSIDE [] ACRYLATES/C10-30 ALKYL ACRYLATE CROSSPOLYMER [] SILICA []  ACACIA SENEGAL GUM [] POLYQUATERNIUM-51 [] POTASSIUM HYDROXIDE []  AMMONIUM ACRYLOYLDIMETHYLTAURATE/VP COPOLYMER []  HDI/PPG/POLYCAPROLACTONE CROSSPOLYMER [] UREA [] BUTYLENE GLYCOL []  GLYCERYL STEARATE [] SALICYLIC ACID [] ALCOHOL [] DISODIUM EDTA []  TETRAHEXYLDECYL ASCORBATE [] PHENOXYETHANOL [] POTASSIUM SORBATE [] MICA [] TITANIUM DIOXIDE (CI 77891) [] YELLOW 5 (CI 19140) [] YELLOW 6 (CI  15985)


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello Ladies! Its been a little while since many of us have purchased the prep & prime; So I'm curious to find out are there any likes/dislikes? Any particular ways that you apply the primer such as using a brush and which foundations do you think it works better with etc?


----------



## Debbs (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been using it prior to applying my Studio Fix Foundation. It works much better than all the others I have tried. I used to use  the Mac matte, oil control lotion, plus the Prep and Prime Skin Vise. I am able to use this one by itself. I finish off with some Studio Fix Powder Foundation or Deep Dark MSF. As the day goes on there is some shine as I am naturally oily but I blot once or twice with either Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Oil Blotting Sheet or Neutrogena Shine Control Blotting Sheets. The shine is definitely less than before. I am up after 5am on workdays and don't get home until after 8pm. I do anticipate this working 12hrs shifts. It sold out pretty fast at the stores even though it is a perm item. IMO it's the best I've seen so far and would highly recommend it. I gave my mom my sample jars but will not let her know that I have a full size back-up!!!! The $11 difference between the Mac Skin Vise and Prep and Prime Natural Radiance is a bit steep but worth the flawless end results. I luv luv it and would buy it over and over again. I use it very sparingly but a little goes a long way. Based on the consistency, it's easy to use my fingers to apply it all over face focusing on my T zone area.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 24, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hello Ladies! Its been a little while since many of us have purchased the prep & prime; So I'm curious to find out are there any likes/dislikes? Any particular ways that you apply the primer such as using a brush and which foundations do you think it works better with etc?


  Hi, I don't have any dislikes about this product.  I have very oily skin and my makeup stays put when using P&P NR.   I am glad it came out in late Aug so I could see how it works in the humidity. I got a few more hours out of my makeup than I normally would have. I even use it alone on warmer days, since I am so oily my skin was fine.  When its really cold outside, I will add a moisturizer, but I tend to skip foundation in very harsh temps, hot or cold.  I were this product under Chanel Perfection Lumiere  and MAC select cover up or pro longwear concealer and its a great combo for me. Perfection Lumiere is a a tiny bit matte, so that may help as well.  I never had any adverse reactions either, no breakouts and no white casts in photos!  I know this is a product marketed to people with darker skin, but I think all skin tones can benefit from it, especially if you are oily on any level and have an occasional breakout (there are some acne fighting ingredients)  I also love the way it makes my skin looks when worn alone. There is a glow!   I use the MAC 190 to apply, or my fingers. Depends on the day, lol


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your review. What primer(s) were you using previously and how does it compare?


----------



## MissTT (Jun 29, 2013)

How are you ladies liking this product now that it is hot and humid? I see I posted I was going to buy it after I ran out of my MUFE, but I cheated and bought one By Terry on Ingenue's recommendation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the By Terry Hyaluronic Primer fine, but as y'all know there could always be something cheaper and better. Plus as sss215 stated I'd like them to keep this item in the collection for awhile. I'm not sure how much By Terry I have left. I use it nearly every day, but it still seems half full.


----------



## jdandray (Jul 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How are you ladies liking this product now that it is hot and humid? I see I posted I was going to buy it after I ran out of my MUFE, but I cheated and bought one By Terry on Ingenue's recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hi there, I'm fairly new here, but I purchased the P+P Radiance back in November last year. I bought it because I had just had a baby and lost my "glow" and my skin was getting oily again. Of course I loved it immediately. But now that it is scorching here in Alabama, it's not strong enough. So, for now, I've moved on to the Oil control lotion, Matte serum, and if I'm needing the control for more than 10 hours, I have to pull out my milk of magnesia. Yes, it's that bad!!! But I've only been doing the oil control lotion for about 2 weeks and I've heard you see the results over time. So we'll see. I've even tried the MUFE HD primer and that makes my oil production worse


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

I appreciate your response. When I hear radiance or glow I get a little scared. I've never actually busted out the MoM. I need to pick it up and try it out. I haven't found any good oil control or mattefying serums. Which do you use?


----------



## jdandray (Jul 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I appreciate your response. When I hear radiance or glow I get a little scared. I've never actually busted out the MoM. I need to pick it up and try it out. I haven't found any good oil control or mattefying serums. Which do you use?


  	No prob hun! Don't be scared of the glow. Now that it's summer, I've been getting my glow from Fergies Wet n Wild bronzer in rose gold (or something like that). I've been using MAC oil control lotion and Matte serum for about 2 weeks now. It's okay while I'm working and stuff. But if I need something to kill the shine all day, like more than 10-12hrs, I have to either use MoM for my primer, or take my Matte serum with me for a touch up. The MoM last longer than any serum or lotion, but depending on how hot it is a little oil might peek through but that's been rare with me. Which is good since on a normal day you can fry chicken on my face if I just let it do as it pleases


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

My skin is less oily than it was a few years ago due to a round of Accutane, but I'm still shinin'. I need to get on that MoM tip. I don't have time to be using multiple products to combat oil. I'm all about reducing steps as I'm _always _late.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

I bought this a lil while ago but I havent used it yet, Im trying to use up the primer I have before I break open this one to test out.,  Currently I am using the Nars Pore Refining Primer  which I like.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How are you ladies liking this product now that it is hot and humid? I see I posted I was going to buy it after I ran out of my MUFE, but I cheated and bought one By Terry on Ingenue's recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  	I really feel like nothing is going to get rid of the oil/shine when dealing with the humidity of the summer.  This is the time of year when powders are my friend. I mean, why add more liquids to the skin when you are producing your own, lol.    

  	I live by MAC's studio fix powder plus, NW45, and when the new MUFE boutique opens up, I will be there trying out their new powder.    Right now I am using  Arbonne's FC5  Oil Absorbing Day Lotion with SPF 20  and the Studio Fix Powder Plus on top.   I really don't need primer right now, as the FC5 lotion keeps my skin ph-balanced and the oilies at bay, leaving a nice summer glow to pop through.  I retouch with blot powder throughout the day when needed.     

  	Natual Radiance, P&P really is a great product, but not for this time of the year.

  	Summer heat and humidity,  you win! lol


----------

